# Barista Training in East Anglia?



## PETETHEROD (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi - I'm well into getting my mobile espresso business going and will be looking for a good Barista training course. Does anyone know of any in the East Anglia region?

Many thanks Pete


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Pete.

Is Saffron Waldon (Essex) too far for you? I know a lovely trainer there who would get you up and running with plenty of confidence in a short time.


----------



## PETETHEROD (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Glenn

Essex wouldn't be a problem as we are on the south side of Norfolk - do you have any details please to: [email protected]

Many thnaks Pete


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Emailing right now


----------

